
5 months of /r/place at my elementary school (One pixel per student per day) - katiey
https://www.reddit.com/r/PlaceNostalgia/comments/7ujdyn/5_months_of_rplace_at_my_elementary_school_one/
======
codq
Fascinating to see some of the same movement and trends emerging from the
elementary school kids, as with the original Place.

That diagonal rainbow exists somewhere in the universal consciousness, I tells
ya.

------
alva
Great to watch the battles between patterns. I can picture the scheming, group
allegiances and eventual co-operation. Lovely stuff.

~~~
stevenh
The pink/blue pattern struck me as more of a depressing display of
capitulation to runaway groupthink and mob rule.

~~~
petercooper
What I find intriguing is that the pattern merely acts as a background.. yet
the plain wall at the start was _already_ a background and did not discourage
chaos.

Why does a plain background encourage chaos where a patterned background does
not? My imagination may be in overdrive, but I think there are some
interesting metaphors for why society works hidden in there.. :)

~~~
rescripting
I wouldn't say one encourages chaos over another. The background is a simple
pattern that emerges early on while the social dynamics of the "place" are
being discovered by the participants. It's literally the simplest coherent
thing you can create and requires virtually no communication between
participants.

As time goes on coalitions form, cooperation becomes explicit and you end up
with more complex patterns (the rainbow) and art (the minion). You saw this
same thing play out in /r/place too.

------
eridal
It is really interesting how the following order seems to naturally follow
itself:

1\. disorder and chaos

2\. patterns and backgrounds start to appear

3\. the battle for the main background, spreading

4\. totally background pattern, the war is over

5\. group art creations start to appear

~~~
ekianjo
I was sad to see the chaos and individuality go away.

------
kiernanmcgowan
An exercise that teaches team work, communication, planning, and patience. As
simple as this is, there is a lot of good skill building here for young kids.

